# Remington 742 WoodMaster in .30-06



## BuckBuster

JAS said:


> All:
> 
> For those having feeding and ejecting problems, get a new magazine. 90% of the problems will be solved there. Some people keep rounds in the magazines all year. This weakens the spring in the magazine, and thus problems. Plus they get old and worn out. 742's are awesome rifles but they need to be kept *CLEAN*. And I am not just talking about the bore.
> 
> JAS


JAS,I agree with you,but after reading Big Dave's post.I realized you should have clarified about leaving rounds in clips all year.It does weaken springs thus creates a feeding problem not an ejecting problem.A new magazine if you can find them is a good idea.Keeping it CLEAN is #1.I have been using my 742 more the past few years.I used to use a peep site on it but i now have a 4 power scope on it.Since i have scopes on all my guns now.( Rifles,Shotguns & Muzzle-loader.My 742 is still very accurate after 32 years.


----------



## Scout 2

Look at your clip and see if the locking lugs are dragging across the ear on the top of the clip. I know of two of these rifles that was bought new about 30 years ago and had this same feeding problem. They were sent back to Remington and they could not find anything wrong with them and they sent them back. I took the clip from my rifle and tried it and the problem went away( my rifle is several years older than these were) What we found on the newer ones in this case was the bolt would drop and drag across the ear of the clip. Needless to say the ear got modified and no more problems for the past 25 or 30 years. This gun belonged to my cousin and he still uses it every year. I don't know if this will help in your case but worth checking out.


----------



## BuckBuster

Scout 2 said:


> Look at your clip and see if the locking lugs are dragging across the ear on the top of the clip. I know of two of these rifles that was bought new about 30 years ago and had this same feeding problem. They were sent back to Remington and they could not find anything wrong with them and they sent them back. I took the clip from my rifle and tried it and the problem went away( my rifle is several years older than these were) What we found on the newer ones in this case was the bolt would drop and drag across the ear of the clip. Needless to say the ear got modified and no more problems for the past 25 or 30 years. This gun belonged to my cousin and he still uses it every year. I don't know if this will help in your case but worth checking out.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Duwammer

I also own a Remington 742 in a .308 carbine. My dad bought it for me when I was fourteen my first deer rifle. Somewhere throughout the years it also started not loading shells properly. After trying new clips which did not work in my case I took it to a couple of different gunsmiths.

One of them told me that Remington cheaped out on the design on the rails that the bolt slides on and that once they started getting worn the bolt would not slide straight because of the worn rails allowing it to not load properly. I believe they told me Remington redesigned the bolt action assembly and thats why they now have the 7400 model

If you lock the action open and look at the rails or hold it open and look from the bottom where the clip would go you should be able to look at the wear on your gun. Also on mine I can watch from the bottom and the bolt does not lock in straight it has a slight shift to it as it locks. On the 7400 I have it locks perfect every time.

If Im not mistaken, I think the gunsmith told me years ago that Remington gave an allowance for the gun if you traded up on a different one.


----------



## gone4nhour

i have one and never had that problem.because i hunt in shotgun territoy:lol: i love it though


----------



## Hamilton Reef

I got my 742 30-06 auto in 1966. I've had the problem of the shell jamming first time with factory 180gr sofe corelock in 1993 when the bolt latch pivot broke. The same bolt latch pivot broke again last fall 2005 while I was using the factory 165gr. I have coffee most every afternoon with Roger Berg, RD Gun Repair, Montague and he had no problem fixing the gun.


----------



## BuckBuster

Hamilton Reef said:


> I got my 742 30-06 auto in 1966. I've had the problem of the shell jamming first time with factory 180gr sofe corelock in 1993 when the bolt latch pivot broke. The same bolt latch pivot broke again last fall 2005 while I was using the factory 165gr. I have coffee most every afternoon with Roger Berg, RD Gun Repair, Montague and he had no problem fixing the gun.


Hamilton Reef,Thanks for the info on the bolt latch pivot,I'll keep that in mind & tell my gunsmith about it.I live in NH so i can't use yours.Thanks,AL:coolgleam


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

Duwammer That's A Big *****bingo****** On Those Rails You Hit The Nail Right On The Head. Those Rails Get Worn Pretty Good And Do End Up Causing The Jamming Problem. Take The 742 To A Good And Reliable Gunsmith And The Problem Will Go Bye Bye.


----------



## JAS

Albert Bergeron said:


> JAS,I agree with you,but after reading Big Dave's post.I realized you should have clarified about leaving rounds in clips all year.It does weaken springs thus creates a feeding problem not an ejecting problem.A new magazine if you can find them is a good idea.Keeping it CLEAN is #1.I have been using my 742 more the past few years.I used to use a peep site on it but i now have a 4 power scope on it.Since i have scopes on all my guns now.( Rifles,Shotguns & Muzzle-loader.My 742 is still very accurate after 32 years.


You can find new magazines pretty easily. Not exactly cheap though, around $25 from Cabelas. My 742 is very accurate as well with a 4X. For MI, I think it is the perfect rifle for me. I feel confident with mine out to 150. Which is more than enough for the hardwoods I hunt. One thing about 742's, when they get hot, they begin to spray. If you like to go gangbusters at the range, dont expect great results. Other than that, which is really nothing, you have a superb whitetail rifle. However, this rifle cannot handle neglect. It has to be *clean* in order for it to properly function. And you have to know how to clean it. It is not used as my brush gun. When I bust brush, it is time to bring out the old 94 30-30 with open sights. I let the air out of a few bucks with that gun as well. Most of the time under 60 yards with quick shots. Perfect brush gun. 742 and 30-30 is winner in MI. Northern Mi that is. 

Take care,
JAS


----------



## BIG DAVE

they both are great gun and very accurate. my 7400 does sprey when the barrel gets hot at a 100yrds i can hit a half doller with the first shot, but the 4th or 5th are a good 4inch out. and thats with a cheeper tasco scope.
wetzel gun shop did fix my 742: long ago but the same thing happened again
and double action mucked it up and the gun smith at wetzel wouldnt touch it because of it.


----------



## Duwammer

Hamilton Reef,
I long ago retired the little .308 I've only kept it for sentimental reasons. But being as I'm rather close to your gunsmith I think I'll look his number up and give him a call and see if I can't breathe some new life into the old gun.


----------



## BuckBuster

Has anybody heard about this new Rem.Model rifle coming out.Has anyone got one & how are they,compare to the 742.


----------



## DRHUNTER

Bought a Rem 742 when I was 15 years old. That was 1967. Shot a lot of deer,few coyotes and a bear. Used 180 gr. round nose Core-loks exclusively. Only recall one time that it failed to feed and that day the rifle was covered with ice from a snow storm. I had a new trigger assembly installed about 6-7 years ago as the old one just wore out. Not much blueing left on it either but it has been extremely reliable for me. I use it as a backup rifle now. I have a ton of great memories with that rifle...


----------



## uncletj

I traded my 742 Woodsmaster semi-auto for a 760 Gamemaster pump and that solved any problems I had.


----------



## BuckBuster

uncletj said:


> I traded my 742 Woodsmaster semi-auto for a 760 Gamemaster pump and that solved any problems I had.


uncletj,My father had a 760 pump.He loved it but pump action made a rattling noise when you walk with it or moved it.Did you ever notice this? or has anybody else have similar experiences or trouble with their 760's.


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster

I have seen many good suggestions and problems associated with the 7400 Series rifles. I guess the most important tip I would give to someone using these rifles is to keep the firearm CLEAN. Keep all moving parts and chamber extremely clean and LIGHTLY lubricate. I have never experienced feeding problems nor accuracy by religiously following this regimen with them. Same goes for Remington Semi-Auto shotguns. Just my .02 cents.
 Whack


----------



## uncletj

Albert Bergeron said:


> uncletj,My father had a 760 pump.He loved it but pump action made a rattling noise when you walk with it or moved it.Did you ever notice this? or has anybody else have similar experiences or trouble with their 760's.


No noise or rattles I can recall, just took it out of the safe and give it a twist and shake and still nothing. Could it be a sling swivel causing it because I don`t have any on mine or maybe a loose forend?


----------



## BuckBuster

DRHUNTER said:


> Bought a Rem 742 when I was 15 years old. That was 1967. Shot a lot of deer,few coyotes and a bear. Used 180 gr. round nose Core-loks exclusively. Only recall one time that it failed to feed and that day the rifle was covered with ice from a snow storm. I had a new trigger assembly installed about 6-7 years ago as the old one just wore out. Not much blueing left on it either but it has been extremely reliable for me. I use it as a backup rifle now. I have a ton of great memories with that rifle...


I was wondering what caliber was your 742?


----------



## BuckBuster

uncletj said:


> No noise or rattles I can recall, just took it out of the safe and give it a twist and shake and still nothing. Could it be a sling swivel causing it because I don`t have any on mine or maybe a loose forend?


I don't believe it had a sling swivel on it or a loose forend.My brother now owns the 760,so i can't look at it right now,but from memory i think the problem was in sliders in forend.I believe my father got 760 from one of my uncles in early sixties.As you can see it's been in my family for many years.So even though there has been small problems,it probably never leave the family.Any other thoughts on Rem.742,7400, or 760"s.


----------



## yooperkenny

Albert Bergeron said:


> .....Any other thoughts on Rem.742,7400, or 760"s.


My 742 Woodsmaster in 30.06 has been my main deer rifle for stand hunting in the UP over the last few years, and is a beautiful and awesome weapon that has put down several deer for me with great prejudice. 150 grain Federal Sierra Gameking BTSP mean business.

However last fall, when we got the Nov 16th major dump up here, I must have got some moisture in the action which eventually froze up and cost me a decent buck on the 3rd day (Totally my fault and chalked up to experience)

The thing is, like the guy that changed to the 760 pump, I just don't know if I want to be holding such a "finicky" rifle when the moment of truth arrives. I finished the rest of the season with my Win 94 30-30, and will be sighting in a new Tikka T3 bolt action for this fall. Maybe I just needed a nudge to buy another rifle  

I'm sure I'll use the Woodsmaster again, or maybe give it to my son to use, but not for a while....and not in a blizzard.


----------



## PAbuck

Nothing wrong with having decisions!!!!:evil:


----------



## BuckBuster

PAbuck said:


> Nothing wrong with having decisions!!!!:evil:


I agree with you.Yooperkenny,As far as retiring the 742 for awhile & buying something new,that's a good idea.But remember you can use that 742 when there isn't a blizzard out, if your comfortable with it.AL


----------



## Pinefarm

Semi-auto=jams at worst possible time. The longer the shell, the worse it gets. Especially with a long '06. My suggestion, sell it for a nice bolt and you'll learn you can shoot a bolt as fast as you'll ever need.


----------



## Huntsman27

[email protected] said:


> Semi-auto=jams at worst possible time. The longer the shell, the worse it gets. Especially with a long '06. My suggestion, sell it for a nice bolt and you'll learn you can shoot a bolt as fast as you'll ever need.


An M1A.........lmao.....


----------



## Pinefarm

M1's are dependable. But still not 100% like a bolt. Find me threads with guys telling horror stories of their bolt not providing another shot, if needed.  There's hundreds of them for semi-autos.
If I was fighting Germans and wanted firepower, I'd opt for an M1. If hunting North American game and spending countless hours and possibly dollars, I'll take my bolt.  
I had the honor to grizzly hunt with the legendary grizzly bear guide Clayton Mack in Bella Coola B.C. He an old Bella Coola indian was on the old American Sportsman TV show several times. Clayton at one time had guided hunters who ended up with 3 out of the top 10 B&C entries. That's changed now, but having 3 in the top 10 is something.
Anyhow, he had some basic rules, one was no gun allowed under a 30'06 in 180 gr's and no semi-auto's. No exceptions. You could use a single, double or bolt, but too many grizzly guides on the coast had been mauled with hunters and jammed auto's. I agree 100% with that rule on dangerous game. But if jamming is a concern on dangerous game, wounded non-dangerous game should be given the same respect. 
This is just my opinion and it's really no big issue. If someone misses a deer and it just trots away as the hunter curses and tries to do everything to get another shot, there's no harm. I just hope it isn't a wounded animal with a jammed rifle.

Not that it has anything to do with this thread, but if you want to read about Clayton, he was an origional.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1550171046/104-0200100-0438355?v=glance&n=283155
Clayton Mack was born in 1910, at Nieumiamus Creek - "place of flies." He went to a residential school and worked as a logger, fisherman and a rancher before becoming a tracker and hunting guide. Descended from a long line of Bella Coola chiefs, he was a walking encyclopedia of tribal lore and wordsmanship. He spent 53 years on the BC central coast, guiding the rich and famous on trophy hunts that felled an estimated 300 grizzly bears. During this time he also gained a reputation as one of the best storytellers in the province. He was flown to Hollywood in the sixties for a visit, where he mesmerized the California jet set with his hunting tales. In 1988, after suffering a stroke, he was moved into long-term care at the Bella Coola Hospital. He died in 1993. 

My dad hunted with Clayton 5 times and really developed a great friendship with him. In fact, in the early 1970's, Clayton had come across what he was certain was the new world record grizzly. He called my dad up and wanted him to be the hunter to go with him because he thought so highly of my dad. But my dad couldn't afford to go because he'd gone a year or 2 before. Clayton told him to just buy airfare and there'd be no charge for the hunt! So my dad did just that! However, the bear was never seen again. They saw 18 big bears on that trip and passed on all of them. They were hunting little 15 foot wide trib's and got so close that they found the bears tracks and freshly killed salmon by that bear with blood still dripping from the fish. But they never saw the bear. Clayton thought the bear was nocturnal and all their very close "just missed by minutes" were all at daybreak.
It's a pretty great story that I really think I should write a short story it about someday.
But that's for another time.


----------



## Huntsman27

its a 308 [M14] in civilian mode. It will shoot ragged one hole groups. I understand your not up on the guns part.
I will admit most bolts are good guns. I havent seen all these jams and mis-fires you quote. Possible, but not probable. ALTHOUGH...I do admit to 1 Browning BAR screw up that cost me a deer. In 28 years of deer hunting. Then again I have had bolts that wouldnt feed the 2nd round also. Guess it all depends on what you like to shoot.
The M1A I hunted with was carried to the blind and killed 2 deer without mishap. Springfield makes some damned good rifles, albeit expensive [this was a National Match 308] but I figured even though it was heavy I wasnt going far with it.
Pretty much put it up against any bolt as with the NM sights [no scope] it would shoot 1 ragged hole groups at 100 yards pretty easy. [I do understand a Remington or Browning Bar isnt in the same class].


----------



## Whit1

I'm also a believer in the Rem. 742 in .308. I've had them since '68 and in that time have only had one jam. That was on the first deer I took with the gun, a buck. The jam was due to some crud that had gotten into the breech. Once that was cleaned and kept clean I've had no problems other than the breech being shot out.

I did have one misfire, but that was due to a mixup of ammo. I mistakenly grabbed a reload that a fellow at deer camp had on the table. It turned out to be a reload of the guy. Unknown to me he had removed the reloads from his ammo box due to the fact that several of them had misfired. One had rolled near my ammo box and I thought it was mine. That misfire cost me a buck that had come busting out of our pines while my sons and I were doing what was then our annual Thanksgiving Morning Deer Drives.

I do have to contact that gunsmith north of White Cloud as a last resort to see if anything can be done about my venerable 742 with the shot out breech. I know there's nothing he can do, but I want to give it a shot.


----------



## Huntsman27

yesterday. Going to take it to the range for a workout and see if it shoots. Havent seen to many of these floating around.


----------



## WinMag

the looks and action of the Remington 742. I bought a used one several years ago and planned to make it my main deer gun. I took this beautiful rifle to the range and never could get it to group well after trying several top brands of ammo. At the time, I didn't want to spend much money to have the old gun worked on, so I didn't take it any gunsmiths. I did some research and learned a lot of reasons why the rifle could lose its accuracy over time. Improper cleaning can damage the breech and/or muzzle and slop can develop in the action causing variation in the seating of each cartridge. I got so frustrated that I sold the rifle and started using lever action and bolt action rifles exclusively. As much as I like some semi-autos, I get a good feeling about cycling my own action and with practice, it is about as fast as an autoloader.
The other issue with the Remington 742 and similar clip guns is that the detachable magazine is very difficult to clean thoroughly. The magazine on my rifle had been allowed to rust and I purchased a new one, but this didn't help the accuracy. The internal workings of the rifle are also difficult to clean and the 742 and 7400 are certainly not bad weather guns and I consider these fair weather deer guns. It's good to be able to remove the bolt and clean a rifle thoroughly without tools. Long live the bolt action rifle.


----------



## DRHUNTER

Albert B. Sorry I didn't respond to your question. Been out of town quite a bit lately. My 742 is in 30-06 cal.


----------



## BuckBuster

DRHUNTER said:


> Albert B. Sorry I didn't respond to your question. Been out of town quite a bit lately. My 742 is in 30-06 cal.


I'm revisiting this topic,because.I think it is interesting.Mine is a 30-06.I put a 4 power scope on it recently.I used to only have a peep sight on it before.Now that I'm older,I felt the scope would help.I love my 742 .I have alot of great memories with it.Even if it did jam before.I think it was partially my fault.Shooting too quickly.Now ,I take my time.Mostly only shoot 1 or 2 shots.Just love the feel of it..I've had it for 38 years.What more can I say.


----------

